# General > Biodiversity >  Waxwings

## trinkie

Have you had a visit from Waxwings this winter ?   I haven't seen them here in the south of Wales,
and the red berries are being knocked off the bush with all the heavy rain !   Last year they visited my 
garden on the 15th Dec and I thought that was late.  I think you had them in Caithness on the 12th November.   Any news ?

----------


## evelyn

We've had two waxwings visiting our garden most days this week. They've been down feeding on some old apples.
Evelyn

----------

